# privacy window treatment for LOWER 1/2 of window



## gingerbo (Nov 22, 2009)

*You might try cafe curtains*

I added a curtain rod across the middle of the windows and made curtains which hang from small drapery rings. Make sure your curtains are not too short and hang just below the windowsill.


----------



## roxksears (Oct 21, 2009)

A Top Down Bottom Up Roman Shade is a nice solution.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

You could also use a couple of tension curtain rods, one as high on the window as you want, and one at the bottom. Make or buy some panels and gather the panels at the top and the bottom. This admits light but also provides privacy.


----------



## ArmchairDIY (Oct 21, 2009)

if privacy is a concern you can also apply a frosted looking window film.


----------



## moondancer (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lower half privacy window*

Nothing beats the top down/bottom up shades ! You control how much or how little light exposure. Worth the investment!!


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I got some "fanfold" off the shelf window shades at Lowes or similar. They're some kind of paper like material. Maybe $10.

Trim to fit.

They come with double sticky tape to hang them from the top of the window. I put them on the bottom. Then put an eye in the top and tie the pull cord. They work perfect. Adjust them up however far you like, blocking the view through the bottom, but leaving the top open. You can lower them when you want.

Only drawback is you loose the window sill, if you like to put things on it.


----------

